# CRYSIS 2 - CRYENGINE 3 Video for Ps3,Xbox360



## damngoodman999 (Jul 25, 2009)

*au.xbox360.ign.com/dor/articles/96...gine3_trl_032309.html;jsessionid=55dmrf7hbew2


PC rocks !!


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow!!! Just awesome graphics.

When is it releasing or has it been released already?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 25, 2009)

^^ its TBA 2010


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

CryEngine was the technically most standard engine after COD4 and RenderWare.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 25, 2009)

sucks for consoles!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 25, 2009)

look at the scene when the tree falls down..the shadow of the tree is moving very slow, i mean its jagging a bit, found out that on youtube, there are a lots of videos there, comparing the CE2 and CE3, i think they will use the CE2 for PC's and CE3 for consoles..


----------



## official (Aug 27, 2009)

Does'nt matter by that time gamers will be running gtx280 in sli and get ready for this beast to come out. No matter what no console can beat pc gfx when it comes to enthusiast gaming. No offence to console gamers, i had been gaming from last 15+ years.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 27, 2009)

official said:


> Does'nt matter by that time gamers will be running gtx280 in sli and get ready for this beast to come out. No matter what no console can beat pc gfx when it comes to enthusiast gaming. No offence to console gamers, i had been gaming from last 15+ years.




Very long experience 

Its true Console gaming can't even touch PC's high END grafix !8)


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 4, 2010)

Xaviant LLC licenses CryENGINE®3
Mar 12, 2010

Crytek’s latest game development solution to be used by Georgia-based developer Xaviant for new multi-platform title Lichdom

Frankfurt am Main (Germany), Alpharetta (US-GA) – Crytek GmbH (“Crytek”) and Xaviant LLC today announced their first licensee agreement. The US developer will use CryENGINE®3 for its next game, Lichdom. The single-player action story with RPG elements will be released for Xbox 360™, PlayStation®3 and PC.

“Our strategy at Xaviant is to build games that can only come from the minds of gamers, which means we have to focus on our core discipline: game design. When we partnered with Crytek, we had high expectations for their product. However we had not anticipated the extent to which they exceeded those expectations. The rapid iteration and the number of tools we get ‘out of the box’ are remarkable. In just six short weeks we were able to create a ‘proof of concept’ demo with an incredibly high level of detail. And with the immense help of Crytek’s expert support, we even met the truly tough GDC deadline. In my opinion, anyone serious about making a game should check out CryEngine.” states Michael McMain, CEO of Xaviant LLC.

Carl Jones, Director of Global Business Development CryENGINE, remarks: “We are really thrilled about our new partnership with Xaviant and we’re delighted that they have developed content so quickly with the engine. We designed CryENGINE®3 Sandbox™ to allow the fastest possible prototyping and iteration of game content and we’re looking forward to seeing more from this promising project.”

CryENGINE®3 delivers basically everything developers need to create AAA games. It is the only solution that provides multi-award winning graphics, physics and AI out of the box. It also introduces CryENGINE®3 Live Create, the fastest truly cross-platform development solution available. CryENGINE®3 Live Create lets developers simultaneously create and edit game content, in real-time, on Xbox 360™, PlayStation®3 and PC from a single developer’s PC.

About Xaviant

Xaviant is an emerging, independent game studio dedicated to creating experiences filled with adventure, discovery and intrigue. Xaviant utilizes both third-party provider tools and proprietary software for game development. The core philosophy of Xaviant is to keep the player immersed in the game. “Immersion is the key,” says CEO Michael McMain. “You have to keep the player in the game.” This philosophy is embodied by their motto: “You will feel everything.”

About Crytek

GmbH Crytek GmbH ("Crytek") is one of the world’s leading independent development studios for interactive entertainment. It is based in Frankfurt am Main (Germany) and has additional studios in Kiev (Ukraine), Budapest (Hungary), Sofia (Bulgaria), Seoul (South Korea) and Nottingham (UK). Crytek is dedicated to creating exceptionally high-quality video games for the PC and next-generation consoles, powered by their proprietary cutting-edge 3D-Game-Technology, CryENGINE®. Since its foundation in 1999, Crytek has created the multi-award winning PC titles Far Cry®, Crysis® (awarded best PC Game of E3 2007 and Best Technology at the 2008 Game Developers Choice Awards) and Crysis Warhead® (awarded Best Graphics Technology at IGN Best of 2008 Awards). Crytek, Crysis, Crysis Warhead and CryENGINE are registered trademarks or trademarks of Crytek GmbH in the USA, Germany and/or other countries. All other trademarks are the property of their respective owners.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (May 12, 2010)

HEY wat will  be its minimum requirements any idea.


----------



## prasath_digit (May 12, 2010)

WOW!       :flu-tongue2: :flu-surprised4:   Thanx for the link, looks awesome, can't wait for it. 

I think I have to buy a new Ultra-high end PC for it.  

Here are some pics of CryEngine 3:- :flu-tongue2:

*www.gametab.it/media/2009/10/21/CryEngine-3.jpg

*www6.incrysis.com/images/cryengine3_booth_gdc_2009_1.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/2dm9z9.jpg


----------



## sam9s (May 13, 2010)

^^ Configuration Needed..

10 ATI RADION 15860 crossfire
A 20-core i18 16Ghz CPU,
8-TB of XXR60 8000mhz RAM
Display 90" 9670 x 4700 resolution


----------



## prasath_digit (May 13, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Configuration Needed..
> 
> 10 ATI RADION 15860 crossfire
> A 20-core i18 16Ghz CPU,
> ...



 CryEngine 3 is made specifically for consoles, and it won't be taxing as CryEngine 2, infact, its a lot more refined for the PC. so, a high-end gaming PC in today's standard will suffice.


----------



## sam9s (May 13, 2010)

prasath_digit said:


> CryEngine 3 is made specifically for consoles, and it won't be taxing as CryEngine 2, infact, its a lot more refined for the PC. so, a high-end gaming PC in today's standard will suffice.



Yea I know, was just drawing fun out of it.....BTW Cryengine 3 is not specially made for consold, infact its made specifically for PC and ported on console. If you listen to the developers interview, they clearly state that PC version would look better than the console, just because of the raw power, todays gen GPU give.........


----------



## prasath_digit (May 13, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Yea I know, was just drawing fun out of it.....BTW Cryengine 3 is not specially made for consold, infact its made specifically for PC and ported on console. If you listen to the developers interview, they clearly state that PC version would look better than the console, just because of the raw power, todays gen GPU give.........



I see....thought it was a console version of CryEngine 2. can u give me the link to their interview video?


----------



## sam9s (May 13, 2010)

prasath_digit said:


> I see....thought it was a console version of CryEngine 2. can u give me the link to their interview video?



Sure.....

*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/crysis2/video/6258960/crysis-2-video-preview?tag=videos;title;2

The statement comes at minute 2:50. 

Just a thought he says "people at Cryteck" not the developer,,,,,,,but I guess he means the same......

Check this out as well

*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/crysis2/video/6257403/crysis-2-interview-cevat-yerli-

This is an interview with Crytek CEO, who also confirms that PC version will look better. Some where around 3:40 mark...


----------

